# Alabama K9/Marlene Wiggins



## mikenstacey34 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want a Zidane puppy. I'm considering Alabama K9. Anyone have any experience with this kennel or the owner Marlene Wiggins? Also welcome to feedback on Zidane puppies as I've seen several and they were awesome. Private replies welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This was posted on another Board. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/336635.html

There have been rumblings on that same Board that all was not well with Alabama K9, but nothing to my knowledge was ever confirmed. I guess the answer to your question is that there may or may not be a potential problem here - try contacting her and see if you get a response. 

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/53231.html

This is another one posted. I know nothing about her and when I googled the website, I couldn't find it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/222036.html

Found this one also.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Run Forrest, run.

Mike Diehl has one for sale or did as of last week


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Let's keep any negative comments in private.

Thank you,

Admin

****


----------



## clint gatlin (Oct 28, 2009)

Please PM or contact this poster via email 
Clint Gatlin [email protected] 

Thanks-Clint-let me know if you have any questions!

Jean-
Admin


----------



## tracitoad (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a Zora/Zidane female (now 4 years old) who we purchased just before our child developed some health issues that derailed her training. Now she's an extremely high-drive backyard dog with little attention paid to her. I have finally convinced my husband that we're not being fair to her and that we need to find her a home with someone who will put in the time necessary to work her like she wants to work. I was actually online trying to figure out how to get in touch with Marlene to see if she would be interested in taking her back, but now I'm not sure if that's the best idea. Anyone out there have some advice???


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would check and see what your contract states if you got one with the dog, most breeders want first right of refusal, and/or want the dog back if owner can't keep for whatever reason.

with that, I'd check your contract first)


----------



## clint gatlin (Oct 28, 2009)

...call me and i will be happy to explain 256-762-2086 clint


----------

